# Roger Hancock (Baker)



## Loftybaker (Apr 17, 2006)

Lost track of this old buddy of mine for way back when there was only black and white photo's He was a KP and became an Assistant Baker on the good old Oriana in 1962..as I was then, He married a good looking girl from Belfast. Would love to catch up with him, I owe him a large sum of money...... Barry (lofty ) Roughton.


----------

